# Rare or uncommon girl names that are girly



## Guppy051708

What are some very girly names that are not popular? Im looking for anything from classical, to contemporary, to flat out crazy. Just something you dont see often but the stipulation is that it has to be super feminine. There shouldnt be any question about if its a male or female name.

UPDATE::We ended up going with Macy Victoria for our girl name. Thanks to everyone for your help! We are so excited about this name, now we just need to see if we will get to use it or not. Ladies, if you arn't sure on a girl name def. check this thread out! there are loads of fabulous names on here! ENjoy!


----------



## LockandKey

Rosalind
Rosetta
Freya
Dalilah
Alannah
Janelle
Juliette
Brielle
Everly
Elaina
Cecelia
Harmony
Masie
Ruby


----------



## nov_mum

I will be watching too. We are struggling with a girls name


----------



## SuperKat

I like:

Scarlet (Might be getting popular? I'm not sure)
Megan
Brielle
Anabelle
Lillian
Audrey
Evelyn (may be getting popular)
Rebecca
Hannah
Julia
Ruby (and I think Ru, or Rue is a super cute nickname for that- heard that on hunger games books)
Vivienne
Valerie
Willow


----------



## phia234

Wren -which is a name of a small bird
Giovanna (GiGi for short)
Alani 
Aliya


----------



## Sapphire83

Caroline/Carolina
Madeleine
Georgia
Natalie
Talia
Linda
Alexandra
Helena
Carmen


----------



## katherinegrey

I really liked Ysabelle (pronounced EE-sa-bel) but everyone said it was too weird and now I'm having a boy anyway!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Girly names I think are:

Ruby
Charlotte
Rosie
Grace
Hannah
Isabelle
Evelyn
Clara


----------



## Mummy2B21

I like Maisie


----------



## mummytokeelie

My daughter is called keelie usually spealt ( keeley) which means beautiful one, we chose it as its unusual I have never met another keelie a year and a half on :) x


----------



## lisej

Giselle
Melissa
Christine
Paloma
Mary
Natalie


----------



## SuperKat

Lark (I know a girl named Lark, looove her name, first time, and only time I've heard it)

Raven/Raiven
Arya


----------



## ZombieQueen

I thought Valentina was different a very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## pandabub

Seraphina
Arabella
Persephone
Ophelia
Autumn
Sienna
Lilliana
Sadie
Kaia
Amara
Cordelia
Cleo/a
Xanthe
Adelaide
Priya
Saffron
Isla


----------



## juicyfruity

Clarissa
Coralie
Alice
Lola
Jacaranda (its a plant, can be shortened to Jackie or Randy too!) 
Elenora 
Cadence
Daria 
Cheryl (pronounced Sheryl)
Adriana 
Yvette (E-vette) 
Farrah
Josie
Claudia 

hmmm cant think of anymore!!


----------



## silver_dimond

Leoni
Tienna
Yasmin
Teagan


----------



## theraphosidae

These are the girl names we liked:

Elsa
Penelope
Liliana
Lydia
Anya
Audra
Aven


----------



## starstarstar

Its hard to say being in the UK as I dont know what popular in the US but Ive heard a few US ladies say how they had rarely heard of Imogen :)


----------



## Lozdi

Leilani :flower:


----------



## Bean66

We like Ottilie and Ettiene.


----------



## Kinoley

Wow bookmarking this thread, there are some really nice options on here.

Pandabub - you have 3 of my top secret names listed that Dh doesnt even know about yet!


I would like to add
Elizabeth
Helena
Rosarie
Madeline
Lily
Portia


----------



## c.m.c

Cora

Maggie

Pippa.... theyre all my fav at the min.


----------



## poppy666

My 4 son's and daughters names are pretty unusual, struggled for my daughter between quite a few... I had Savannah, Kyianna, Devon, Tianna and Saffron :dohh: named her Serenity Rose in the end and luckily she suits it Good luck so hard picking names x


----------



## KittiKat76

My sister-in-law just had a little girl and "stole" my baby girls middle name. 
Now I need your help.
First name will be Bella or Ella.
Last name Dodd.
So I'm thinking the middle name needs to have 2 or 3 syllables to "feel" right?

AAGGHHH this is driving me mad. If I was team blue i'd have this sorted!! 
Come on ladies.... give me inspiration!!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Katie is girly
Ivy
Georgina
Josephine


----------



## poppy666

Bella Lia Dodd
Bella marie Dodd
Bella Louise Dodd
Bella Rose Dodd
Bella Mia Dodd

Same for Ella? arghhh im useless :haha:


----------



## pandabub

Kinoley said:


> Wow bookmarking this thread, there are some really nice options on here.
> 
> Pandabub - you have 3 of my top secret names listed that Dh doesnt even know about yet!
> 
> 
> I would like to add
> Elizabeth
> Helena
> Rosarie
> Madeline
> Lily
> Portia

Ooo can I ask which ones or do you want to keep them a secret for now? x


----------



## Guppy051708

KittiKat76 said:


> My sister-in-law just had a little girl and "stole" my baby girls middle name.
> Now I need your help.
> First name will be Bella or Ella.
> Last name Dodd.
> So I'm thinking the middle name needs to have 2 or 3 syllables to "feel" right?
> 
> AAGGHHH this is driving me mad. If I was team blue i'd have this sorted!!
> Come on ladies.... give me inspiration!!!

Love "Ella Rose" (even though its only one syllable)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Names I love are:

- Tabitha
- Joni
- Josie
- Connie
- Juno
- Penelope


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Names I love are:
> 
> -* Tabitha*
> - Joni
> - Josie
> - Connie
> - Juno
> - Penelope

I love Tabitha bc the nickname Tabby is so adorable! DH doesn't like it though.
He wants to go with either Natalie or Eva. Both names i love BUT they are SUPER popular here. I want the next one to have something uncommon. I grew up with a common name and it was annoying being known as "Stephanie 1,2,3, etc" or "Stephanie xLast Namex". I didn't like that i just couldn't be "stephanie" or "steph". It got confusing in school too bc there were at least 4 other Stephanies in every class. :wacko:


----------



## sowanted

mummytokeelie said:


> My daughter is called keelie usually spealt ( keeley) which means beautiful one, we chose it as its unusual I have never met another keelie a year and a half on :) x

Really surprised you haven't meant another Keelie (or some variation). Keeley, Kaley, Kayla...all seem very popular now!


----------



## MajorBee

Elke?


----------



## Guppy051708

^ How is that pronounced?


----------



## Sarahcake

Ive fallen in love with Taigon (Tay-gon) - its Cornish for beautiful apparently :)


----------



## DragonflyWing

Lilliana is pretty girly and not very common.


----------



## Spot

Richeldis (pronounced: Rish-ell-dis)

Very old English name, went to college with a girl called that, we called her Richy


----------



## Guppy051708

I LOVE the name Lillie but all the variations are common. Lilly spelling is #15 in the US.


----------



## Athena

Emmeline nn Emmy
Gracie
Erin
Florence
Quinn

A few I like x


----------



## Spot

I work with teenagers, there's a lot of names I once loved that I am now put off!


----------



## Wriggley

I like the name Saraya (Sa-ray-a) for a girl but its too simular to my little boys name :)


----------



## TropicalFruit

There is one name I absolutely adore and it's definitely rare and super elaborate, girly, over the top... Alexandrina. 

I knew a girl with this name and it didn't hurt that she was a model, tall, porcelain skin, long dark hair, just stunning!


----------



## Kinoley

pandabub said:


> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Wow bookmarking this thread, there are some really nice options on here.
> 
> Pandabub - you have 3 of my top secret names listed that Dh doesnt even know about yet!
> 
> 
> I would like to add
> Elizabeth
> Helena
> Rosarie
> Madeline
> Lily
> Portia
> 
> Ooo can I ask which ones or do you want to keep them a secret for now? xClick to expand...

Lol they are not really a secret, I just have to work on DH for a while to get him to like them :) He likes to keep things simple, I like bells on! :haha:

Sienna
Adelaide
Isla

I think he'll go for Isla.....


----------



## pandabub

Kinoley said:


> pandabub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinoley said:
> 
> 
> Wow bookmarking this thread, there are some really nice options on here.
> 
> Pandabub - you have 3 of my top secret names listed that Dh doesnt even know about yet!
> 
> 
> I would like to add
> Elizabeth
> Helena
> Rosarie
> Madeline
> Lily
> Portia
> 
> Ooo can I ask which ones or do you want to keep them a secret for now? xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol they are not really a secret, I just have to work on DH for a while to get him to like them :) He likes to keep things simple, I like bells on! :haha:
> 
> Sienna
> Adelaide
> Isla
> 
> I think he'll go for Isla.....Click to expand...

Ooo I'm also a fan of bells :winkwink: Love all three of those names, and I adore Addy as a nn for Adelaide! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Kinoley

......He just made a face at 'Isla'


----------



## Guppy051708

Sienna is such a great name! We like that one too :D


----------



## Kinoley

Im moving Sienna and Madeline into the next round! woo!

Guppy - I really like Elliot! Really cute :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank ya hun! it was the first one we thought up for #2 and stuck ever since. 

We are going with Ezra if #3 is :blue: ...hope #3 is :pink: though LOL


----------



## Kinoley

Were not finding out either but we have long way to go before we even have a short list. I like Harry for a boy (not unanimous yet!) but I have a feeling its a girl so thinking something really girly that she'll probably hate lol


----------



## zombiedaisy

My daughter has an uncommon name.

Talinna (Ta-Lean-Ah)

I love it.


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm naming my baby girl Aubree :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Isobel is pretty and girly.
Gracie


----------



## Guppy051708

Any variation of Isabel or Grace is super popular here, like top 10 names on Social Security site.

Its crazy how different UK is than US!


----------



## tntrying22

If my bump had been pink these were my names:

Harper Daven
Scarlett Quinn
Ellianna Rose
Lorelei Grace
Tatum Elizabeth
Shelby Rose
Stella Grace
Josephine
Madeline
Avery
Jules

Like Isla too.

Friend named her daughter Gianna (so pretty) and another named hers Rhett Emmeline (love Emmeline)


----------



## theraphosidae

I LOVE Tatum for a girl but OH hates it :(


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Guppy051708 said:


> Any variation of Isabel or Grace is super popular here, like top 10 names on Social Security site.
> 
> Its crazy how different UK is than US!

They are popular here too but thats a sign of a good name.:haha:


----------



## Cajadaem

Girls names are soooooo hard, i have been struggling with this one, our 3rd girl.
i have 2 girls at mo, first is Carys, love this name because of its meaning, and our second is Kerensa, again because it has the same meaning as Carys, we were hoping to stay with that theme this time, and were going with Esme, but have someone close who has called thee daughter that, so rules it out for us and cant find another name along the same meaning that we actually like, so going off the beaten track for now, at mo this one is either going to be Seren or Erin.


----------



## poppy666

Cajadaem said:


> Girls names are soooooo hard, i have been struggling with this one, our 3rd girl.
> i have 2 girls at mo, first is Carys, love this name because of its meaning, and our second is Kerensa, again because it has the same meaning as Carys, we were hoping to stay with that theme this time, and were going with Esme, but have someone close who has called thee daughter that, so rules it out for us and cant find another name along the same meaning that we actually like, so going off the beaten track for now, at mo this one is either going to be Seren or Erin.

We call our daughter Seren for short, my 2yr old cant just quite manage saying Serenity :haha: my sister in laws daughter is called Karis different spelling to carys but lovely name :kiss:


----------



## annie00

I'm naming my little girl 

Bentlie elizabeth


----------



## Guppy051708

well DH and i were discussing it last night...and the two names we like the most happen to be Top 20 in the US :dohh: however, both names that we like ive never met a younger generation with them :shrug: The two names we really like are Natalie and Lillie. I really love Natalie but dont know if i could use it in the end or not because thats what we named the baby was MCed (#1) and even though we dont know if that baby was a girl or not, its just dear to our heart.....i love it though, so im conflicted. However, i really love Lillie too (not sure which spelling i like best). Lillie is so girlly and pretty and delicate and thats what i want in a name. Its important to have those traits becase we have two very boyish boys. (Should we ever have a girl :dohh:)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Evelyn


----------



## mummy2be...

My lg is called marella, which every time I tell someone they tell me they've never heard it before. We call he Rella or rellie for short


----------



## little_lady

I love Constance, Connie for short, but OH hates it. I also quite like Verity but again... sigh. 

As isabelle is so popular I would rather have a more unusual name for this one if it's a girl. For a boy we have decided Joel.


----------



## discoclare

Apologies if I'm being very repetitive, but there's a lot of posts to go through and remember!

Flora
Zinnia
Tallulah
Thandie
Verona
Katya
Clementine
Lottie
Freya
Carys
Coco
India
Aurora
Tessa
Bronte
Iona
Zaelia
Adelina
Lavinia
Claudia
Karissa
Havana
Cassia
Cosima
Camelia
Rosemma
Theodora
Xenia
Azaria
Lucia
Catarina
Luna
Nellie
Maeva
Bessie
Iris
Honor
Mila
Saskia
Allegra
Athena
Liberty
Orla
Cerise
Pandora


----------



## little_lady

Oh and Megan, but I'm not sure if that's really popular or not. And Zara is a lovely name.


----------



## Spot

TropicalFruit said:


> There is one name I absolutely adore and it's definitely rare and super elaborate, girly, over the top... Alexandrina.
> 
> I knew a girl with this name and it didn't hurt that she was a model, tall, porcelain skin, long dark hair, just stunning!

I teach an Alezandrina (with a z not x) very pretty.

I am still loving Vivienne and Jocelyn


----------



## MacyClara

Mila 
Zoe 
Chloe 
Eliza 
Stella 
Romy 
Shiloh 
Vivian 
Leonie 
Lydia
Ruby 
Delaney 
Delia 
Celeste 
Wren 
Marilla 
Juliet 
Juliana 
Penelope


----------



## MrsK

I love Avonlea, and its very very rare but soo pretty and feminine!


----------



## LoolaBear

Rowena can be said Row-ee-na or Row-en-na
eitherway pretty, unique, uncommon but traditional all at the same time. my mum wanted to call me it as it was a character she loved in a book she was ready whilst in labour with me (crazy woman lol) but my dad vetoed it as it was a name that was a bit 'out there' at the time.


----------



## Guppy051708

:shock: your mom must be awesome!!! LOL

Im digging the name Shiloh atm....does it sound girly or is it more....for both genders? I like it a lot but i want something super feminine.


----------



## LoolaBear

Shiloh is also the name of brad and angelina's first biological child. as soon as someone famous names their child a name i like i instantly go off it lol.

have you tried looking at names of different cultures/countries/languages? sometimes this pulls out really beautiful names (that perhaps you could change the spelling to slightly to suit yourself) and then as its from a complete different walk of like to your own it then makes it completely unique to you but its not something stupidly unique and made up its just used in different parts of the world?

just an idea x


----------



## Guppy051708

I have. I think my problem is a lack of super creative babyname websites. I know the usually ones like nameberry, behind the name, nymbler, but otherwise i cant find sites that have names like that, im def open!


----------



## Annie77

Talia or Talitha


----------



## LoolaBear

i will have a look around today and find some of the sites i used to use when searching for names for my LO's and will post the links for you and also if i come across any names i think you may like. x


----------



## LoolaBear

really can't find any of the websites :wacko: lol

some names ive found that are quite pretty/uncommon are:

Arwen/Arwyn
Breena
Nyx
Valinia
Adinah
Terrah
Adaria/Adairia
Coira
Uta
Mina/Meena
Nami
Ayah
Arlee
Elora
Angelia


still looking for those sites, i will find them somewhere!


----------



## Morgan27

My daughters name is Marissa Marie. Its not a uncommon name, but I surprisingly haven't heard it much. I lover her name :) 

Other names I like are:
Lyla
Tenley
Blair
Summer
Angelina
Patyon
Annabelle
Candece
Winnie
Stella
Annika 
Aayla
Aralynn
Merica
Arabelle
Addison
True
Teddy
Pearl (my grandmothers name)
Robyn (my mothers name) 
Betty (my grandmothers name) 
Elli
Elliot 

Let me know what you think of these names. I am considering them as well for baby #3 (if girl)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks ladies! those are all interesting!

Funny enough my son is named Elliot :D i like it for a boy and a girl but i much much prefer for it on a boy. 

So i think we found a name we love :D Cicily [SIS-&#601;-lee] or Cecilia [s&#601;-SEEL-y&#601;]. I love the nn Sissy. ....does that sound bad? what are honest opinions?


----------



## Morgan27

Oh I love those names, Guppy. Especially Cecily :) And calling her sissy is pretty cute. My son sometimes calls his sister sissy and i find myself doing the same. 

I also love your sons name. I just love the name, for either boy or girl :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Bumping. I swear i change my mind on a daily basis :lol: im really digging Lilah [LIE-lah] and Ella but if course the latter is popular :dohh:


----------



## cupcake0406

I like Elidh but its pronounced Ayli or Ayleigh so cute xx


----------



## MacyClara

I love Cecelia 

Celeste 
Zoe
Milana/Milena nn Mila
Stella 
Shiloh 
Rafaella 
Grazia 
Lux
Paloma
Elspeth 
Langley 
Yardley 
Juno
Serena
Zia
Wynn 
Geneva
Hadley 
Thisbe 
Cheyanne 
Lourdes
Boheme 
Leonie


----------



## Gumpyttc5

my girls are chloe louise (very girlie) dione leigh and kaelyn elizabeth

i like matilda (tillie)
keeley marie
cariad
eleri
libby rose
evie helen
lily 

cecily is pretty its dog and beths daughters name xx


----------



## Proserpina

Most of these are pretty uncommon. One of my favorites, Evelyn (which I decided on for a second daughter years ago), has sadly been climbing the charts in popularity. It was #24 in the US last year (although, if you consult the effective rank list at NameNerds.com which tabulates variations on names, it drops down to #43). I have kept a nervous eye on it. 

Evelyn
Marilyn
Bridget
Caroline 
Meredith
Clarice
Helena
Oriel (technically, this name is unisex in Hebrew, but I think it sounds feminine)
Merida (yes, from the Pixar film!)
Mercy
Eden
Selina
Ivy
Miriam
Mirabel
Marlys
Adelaide
Seraphine
Saffron
Sierra
Lydia
Adele
Anya
Ada
Vivienne
Cassandra
Aurora
Cecily
Winifred
Constance
Harmony
Zina (pronounced with a long "I" as in the word "eye," not zeena)

There are plenty of unisex names that I like on girls, but there's my feminine list. I tend to avoid popular names like the plague.

EDIT: I just checked and all of those names are safely out of the top 100 in the United States _except_ Evelyn.


----------



## lizmageeful

Coralie
Gwendolynn
I have been seeing this name more and more recently, but still pretty uncommon : Addison
Daisy
Trinity


----------



## navywag

my dd is megan olivia. if next one is a girl we are thinking

hallie -my fave
sienna
savannah
tabitha
isobella


----------



## MrsPoodle

My little girl is Calista, which is not very common but very very girly. We call her Callie for short.


----------



## LoolaBear

i like Lilith not common can have Lily as a NN but its till very girly x


----------



## Guppy051708

I actually like Lilith but not so keen on the meaning :lol:
what about...Lila? Is that weird?


----------



## LoolaBear

lol i like to think Lilith (from mythology) as the very first kick ass Feminist and not the demon side of her lol, the name itself also means belonging to the night/beauty of the dark which i quite like as well.

I like Lila but not overly, you can say it lee-la or lie-la and wenever i see it i think lilo lol x


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## MacyClara

I like Lila and I know a few of all ages. Definitely Lie-Lah though not Lee-lah. 

I think it fits in well with your other kids too.


----------



## Rah

I love ayda rose but a friend has called her dd so off my list


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Matilda?
Tabitha
Melissa
Anabelle
Gabriella


----------



## WantingChild

I'm definitely gonna go with Dalilah Jean if I have a girl. Pronounced Da-LIE-lah. Lila for short. So cute.


----------



## Guppy051708

We decided on Macy Victoria <3


----------



## Annie77

I used to know a little girl called Finch and loved it!


----------



## Kellya009

I don't know if they're rare now, but my friend has teenagers called:

Caprice
Bronwyn


----------



## Tasha

Macy Victoria is pretty.

I have a Naomi-Mae, Honey, Kaysie Blossom and Riley Rae.

I have loads of girls names that I love


----------



## PitaKat

Macy Victoria is very pretty :D

I didn't see Taysia or Koralyne mentioned. 

This is my list of favorites from what everyone else has mentioned:
Addison
Adelaide
Brielle
Cecily
Celeste
Dahlia
Ellianna
Tabitha


----------



## MrsDani

This is my list of girl names:
Persephone 
Ariadne 
Seraphina 
Aurelia 
Filomena 
Wilhelmina 
Lucille 
Elowen 
Juliette 
Leocadia 
Evadne 
Sophronia 
Juliette
Aureliana


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

^ some of those look lovely but I wouldn't know how to prn? x


----------



## MrsDani

Midnight_Fairy said:


> ^ some of those look lovely but I wouldn't know how to prn? x

Persephone- Per-seff-Uh-knee
Ariadne- Air-Ee-add-knee
Seraphina- Sair-Uh-fee-Nuh
Aurelia- Uh-rell-ee-Uh
Filomena- Fill-oh-mean-Uh
Wilhelmina- Will-la-mean-Uh
Lucille- Loo-seal
Elowen- Ee-low-win
Juliette- Jew-lee-ette
Leocadia- Lee-oh-Cade-ee-Uh
Evadne- Ee-v-add-knee
Sophronia- SUh-fr-oh-knee-Uh
Aureliana- Uh-rell-ee-own-Uh


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hermione - is a fave of mine, i think it is actually very pretty if you can look past the "harry potter" stereotype which i appreciate is hard to do, I mean there are plenty of harrys aint there


----------



## AnakeRose

Here's my list so far

Oksana (in honor of DH grandma)
Alexandra
Heather
Janna
Julianne
Katrina
Brenna
Brianne
Cassandra (nn Cassie)
Jenna
Kellen
McKayla
Megan


----------



## Lisa_w

Love the names Ruby and Ella, they're not so uncommon now though!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

MrsDani said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> ^ some of those look lovely but I wouldn't know how to prn? x
> 
> Persephone- Per-seff-Uh-knee
> Ariadne- Air-Ee-add-knee
> Seraphina- Sair-Uh-fee-Nuh
> Aurelia- Uh-rell-ee-Uh
> Filomena- Fill-oh-mean-Uh
> Wilhelmina- Will-la-mean-Uh
> Lucille- Loo-seal
> Elowen- Ee-low-win
> Juliette- Jew-lee-ette
> Leocadia- Lee-oh-Cade-ee-Uh
> Evadne- Ee-v-add-knee
> Sophronia- SUh-fr-oh-knee-Uh
> Aureliana- Uh-rell-ee-own-UhClick to expand...


Thanks :) It seems I got most right. I did get Persephone wrong though. It was Per-se-phone in my head lol :dohh: xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Midnight_Fairy said:


> MrsDani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> ^ some of those look lovely but I wouldn't know how to prn? x
> 
> Persephone- Per-seff-Uh-knee
> Ariadne- Air-Ee-add-knee
> Seraphina- Sair-Uh-fee-Nuh
> Aurelia- Uh-rell-ee-Uh
> Filomena- Fill-oh-mean-Uh
> Wilhelmina- Will-la-mean-Uh
> Lucille- Loo-seal
> Elowen- Ee-low-win
> Juliette- Jew-lee-ette
> Leocadia- Lee-oh-Cade-ee-Uh
> Evadne- Ee-v-add-knee
> Sophronia- SUh-fr-oh-knee-Uh
> Aureliana- Uh-rell-ee-own-UhClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks :) It seems I got most right. I did get Persephone wrong though. It was Per-se-phone in my head lol :dohh: xxClick to expand...

there was a little girl names Persephone at the daycare i used to work at. Her nn was "Seffy"


----------



## MrsDani

Midnight_Fairy said:


> MrsDani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> ^ some of those look lovely but I wouldn't know how to prn? x
> 
> Persephone- Per-seff-Uh-knee
> Ariadne- Air-Ee-add-knee
> Seraphina- Sair-Uh-fee-Nuh
> Aurelia- Uh-rell-ee-Uh
> Filomena- Fill-oh-mean-Uh
> Wilhelmina- Will-la-mean-Uh
> Lucille- Loo-seal
> Elowen- Ee-low-win
> Juliette- Jew-lee-ette
> Leocadia- Lee-oh-Cade-ee-Uh
> Evadne- Ee-v-add-knee
> Sophronia- SUh-fr-oh-knee-Uh
> Aureliana- Uh-rell-ee-own-UhClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks :) It seems I got most right. I did get Persephone wrong though. It was Per-se-phone in my head lol :dohh: xxClick to expand...

A lot of people think that. It is a greek name.


----------



## Sun_Flower

I always thought our daughters name Eden Was feminine and Girly (garden of Eden, means delight etc) but the AMOUNT of people who have said to me 'oh, I thought it was a boys name?' So if anyone asks me what her name is now I say her full name of Eden Rebecca. that footballer Eden Hazard isn't helping any :'(


----------



## Tasha

I thought Eden was the female version and Edan the male? If I heard Eden I would presume girl. People are crazy :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I would assume girl for Eden too!


----------



## Guppy051708

^as well.


----------



## AnakeRose

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I would assume girl for Eden too!

I have a friend named Eden so yeah I always think girls name.


----------



## PitaKat

Wow, I didn't realize there was even a male version of Eden, I've always thought its a girl's name.


----------



## Sun_Flower

Lol I need to live near all you ladies who understand!


----------



## irvine12

Guppy051708 said:


> well DH and i were discussing it last night...and the two names we like the most happen to be Top 20 in the US :dohh: however, both names that we like ive never met a younger generation with them :shrug: The two names we really like are Natalie and Lillie. I really love Natalie but dont know if i could use it in the end or not because thats what we named the baby was MCed (#1) and even though we dont know if that baby was a girl or not, its just dear to our heart.....i love it though, so im conflicted. However, i really love Lillie too (not sure which spelling i like best). Lillie is so girlly and pretty and delicate and thats what i want in a name. Its important to have those traits becase we have two very boyish boys. (Should we ever have a girl :dohh:)

 my girls are lillie anne elizabeth and Lexie louise i decided lillie as it was less common than lilly lily and was defo more girlie. anothe nice name at moment is lacey but i think its nicer as lacie


----------

